# Litter Size



## mvpgolden (May 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm very excited as our breeder (Dichi) called to let us know Beamer had her pups and we'll be bringing one home in May! First of all, thank you to all the threads on here as it was one of the bigger factors that lead us to Dichi goldens and seeking out a responsible breeder. We were very impressed with how they kept their kennels and the health and excellent temperament of their dogs. Well here's one of my first questions of many, I'm sure: The litter size was 3 males. I've heard typically an average size litter is 5 but mainly I was just wondering if there were any concerns to think about. I'm sure there are not many as I know Dichi is very responsible and I know they also had a litter born the previous week from Stevie so I know the pups will get plenty of exercise and extra playtime with the other pups (I would think?). But again, I was just curious if anyone had any comments regarding this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a small litter but I've never heard of any problems related to small litter sizes.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Three still allows for lots of interaction between siblings. I had a litter of four in the fall and they are all smart as can be and those who left made the transition to new families easily. It is with a singleton that the breeder needs to really make the extra effort to socialize. Your pup should be just fine!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think that size litter is an issue. Sounds great, good luck.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My Ella was from a litter of four...3 girls, 1 boy. All were confident, eager, well-adjusted pups, and I wouldn't think a litter of 3 would be any different, especially from an experienced breeder.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations. I have two Dichi pups (from Dancer and Victor and Paige and Victor). I can tell you that the Reents will give your pup the best care in the upcoming weeks. They are very excellent breeders. 

Cratemail, a member of the forum, has a Dichi pup and the dam was Beamer and the sire was Kona. The pup's name is Duncan. We actually met at the Dog Park in our area. I saw Duncan and thought he was so beautiful and had the best temperment. Sure enough, he was a Dichi pup. You may want to contact Cratemail and check out her pictures.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My Filly is from a litter of 3, and all of them are doing great too


----------

